# Using generator to feed tent for party



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

I've got a slightly stupid question. I have a EU6500is honda generator. It has to 20 amp duplex 120 volt plugs. Would I be better off using these with splitters to run lights and sound for a band or going with something like a temp power distribution box like this?
http://www.northerntool.com/shop/tools/product_200434677_200434677

Here is link to basically what my genny looks like although older 6500 watt model
http://powerequipment.honda.com/generators/models/eu7000is

I'm thinking the power distribution box would be better as I would have less chance of throwing individual breakers on the 120V 20amp duplex plugs. But, it over draw on the genny itself. Thoughts? Thanks, Nick.


----------



## CrpntrFrk (Oct 25, 2008)

I am no electrician so I can't answer your question specifically. What I can tell you is I use the RV outlet (30 amp I believe) and run a 10/3 lead into the job site and plug every tool I need into that. I will have many tools running at the same time and have never tripped the breaker.

Forgot to say, I run a 5000 Honda.


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

Amps is amps. If a breaker is gonna blow, it's gonna blow.

You really want to spend $300+ on the distribution center, go ahead. But I think it's going to work just as well with cords and a few splitters.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Leo G said:


> Amps is amps. If a breaker is gonna blow, it's gonna blow.
> 
> You really want to spend $300+ on the distribution center, go ahead. But I think it's going to work just as well with cords and a few splitters.


I know. That price is killer. IT would be useful to have on a jobsite every now and then though


----------



## Leo G (May 12, 2005)

It sure is purty. 

Plugs into the 220v side. Just as long as the twist lock is going to fit your generator. Your generator will need to have a 3014R for the plug to connect to.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

Technically, you should have GFCI protection for a situation like that, IWC the distribution box would fill the bill. Practically, you could do without it as long as you have a couple of nubiles on standby for CPR. :laughing:


----------



## charimon (Nov 24, 2008)

I use my spider box weekly. Buy a used one off ebay you can get a good one for 190ish

Also they work great to pull from ovens, Dryers, and even the panel box


----------



## tedanderson (May 19, 2010)

If I didn't know anything about how to wire up my own 4-prong NEMA L15 plug, I'd get that distribution box.

What I like about using the lock plug in lieu of the 3-prong is that essentially I'm getting 2 20-amp circuits if I don't use it for 240V applications.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Morning Wood said:


> I'm thinking the power distribution box would be better as I would have less chance of throwing individual breakers on the 120V 20amp duplex plugs.


True.

From the Genny's 2 20 amp plugs you're maxed at 4800 watts.

With the distribution center you have the full power of the generator and either leg could peak to 30 amps before something trips.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

With the Honda you do have two separate 20 amp circuits. Along with the 30amp 3 wire 110 and a 120/ 240 4 wire circuit. I think it would be fairly easy to build a box for less money then that.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

charimon said:


> I use my spider box weekly. Buy a used one off ebay you can get a good one for 190ish
> 
> 
> 
> Also they work great to pull from ovens, Dryers, and even the panel box




Just scored a 50 amp one off eBay. 250 volt 50 amp twist lock inlet
6- 125 volt 20 amp duplex receptacles with gfi circuit breakers
1- 250 volt 30 amp twist lock non gfi protected
1- pass through 50 amp plug (I'll probably never use. 

I'll just make up a pig tail to fit my generator and only run 4 circuits. Will be nice for jobs too if I need to feed off a panel.


----------



## Randy Bush (Mar 7, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Just scored a 50 amp one off eBay. 250 volt 50 amp twist lock inlet
> 6- 125 volt 20 amp duplex receptacles with gfi circuit breakers
> 1- 250 volt 30 amp twist lock non gfi protected
> 1- pass through 50 amp plug (I'll probably never use.
> ...


This is what I have for my gen . Four plugs on two separate 20 amp circuits.









Sent from my LG-V410 using Tapatalk


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Will 6 gauge wire fit in a 30 amp plug?

All I can think is its gonna be tight.


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Oh baby!


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

My sister just said. Oh, a fancy power strip. Thanks for letting the wind out of my sails.


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> Will 6 gauge wire fit in a 30 amp plug?
> 
> All I can think is its gonna be tight.


That's what she said


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

It was really really tight. Had to shave some strands off


----------



## m1911 (Feb 24, 2009)

Morning Wood said:


> It was really really tight. Had to shave some strands off


:tt2:


----------



## Morning Wood (Jan 12, 2008)

Went off without a hitch.


----------



## Frank Castle (Dec 27, 2011)

Morning Wood said:


> Went off without a hitch.


Thanks for the follow up report.:thumbsup:


----------

